# Lens Profile for Samyang 14mm



## weinhous (Mar 22, 2015)

Seeking advice/help (but who isn't

Am thinking of buying a Samyang 14mm f/2.8 ED AS IF UMC Lens for Sony E Mount for my Sony a7R. Am using Lightroom 5.7.1 on my up-to-date Mac.

*Am looking for a lens correction profile for use in Lightroom that will particularly keep straight objects at the edges of the frame straight (i.e. get rid of the fisheye look).
*
Lightroom does not included  the desired profile. Just tried Adobe Lens Profile Downloader and could not find a profile for that lens.

1. Can anyone point me to a profile for that lens?

2. How much success might I expect if I try to use Adobe Lens Profile Creator to make my own profile?

Thanks in advance,

Marty


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 22, 2015)

I think you'd be wasting your time. Being a manual lens, there's no metadata passed from the lens to the camera to identify the lens. If Lightroom doesn't know what the lens is, it wouldn't be able to apply a lens profile to it. I have both the 14mm and the 24mm, and images from both lenses appear in the "unknown" section when I filter on lens type.

Nikon users can buy the AE model, I believe, which does have the necessary electrical contacts for passing the lens info, whether you could then use that on your Sony with a Metabones adapter.....might be possible, you'd have to enquire. But the adapter might cost as much as or more than the lens.


----------



## weinhous (Mar 22, 2015)

Jim,

I thought that one can manually apply a profile when you enter into Develop so long as you have the profile in a correct location on your computer. Is that not correct?

Tnx,

Marty


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, yes....I suppose you could manually apply one, just not automatically. Let me know if you do make one......


----------



## Mike P (Oct 29, 2015)

The Samyang 14mm F/2.8 is a phenomenal lens for the price.  You can easily manually apply the lens correction profile in Lightroom. Here are a couple of profiles for full-frame Canon and Nikon bodies (respectively). These should work for your full-frame A7R, but you'll need to manually select Canon or Nikon as make (depending on which profile you download) when you enable the profile correction.

http://darwinsden.com/lens-profile-rokinon-samyang/
http://www.svenstork.com/essays/rokinon-14mm-lightroom-lens-profile/


----------



## rob211 (Nov 26, 2015)

Also, DxO has profiles for that lens with some camera bodies, and can automatically apply them (it does so even with my Samyang 16mm which also doesn't send any lens info to the camera that Lr can recognize...but DxO Optics Pro is smarter than Lr and CAN do that. Cool.).


----------

